# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Serpafar (Greece)

## powerbodybuilder

Serpafar (Greece) Clomid 50mg

Manufacturer : Faran (Greece)

Name : Serpafar

Substance : Clomiphene Citrate @ 50mg/tab

Container : 20 tabs per box

----------


## MichaelCC

nice norma :-)

----------


## Bizz

clomiphene citrate from anfarm hellas, there no better one???? they have the same active ingrediant??? m i right?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes the same.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Sooooooooo nice. Ohhh my. sooooooo nice....

----------


## Seajackal

I've got some tabs of those ones and they are really good and
cheap as hell!!!

----------


## Rider

nice stuff and cheap too!

----------

